# never been cat fishing wanting to try



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

anyone have any clues or tips on how to catch catfish on low river levels


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Are you wanting to catch flatheads, channels, or blues? You might want to post this in the freshwater q&a. There are quite a few of us who wouldn't mind giving you some pointers :thumbsup:


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

or looking for regular or sail cats in saltwater? been catching the plain saltwater cats (sometimes called hardheads) around 5-10 ft off the bottom (using frozen or dead shrimp, chicken, squid).


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

live bait...shiners or bream


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

im looking to catch flatheads or channels


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Best info I can give is do a forum search of catfish in the search engine. I do that all the time and you ll find alot of info by doing it that way.


----------



## jerryc1979 (May 16, 2012)

Capt kyle what area are you wanting to catfish. I live up here in alabama. Probably 2.5 hrs from destin to my catfishing spots. We have some monster catfish up here on the rivers. For flatheads try live bream in a deep hole containing some contour and structure such as log jams boulders. For channels use fresh cut bait such as shad. Right now i have neen having outstanding results in ten to twenty feet of water using Carolina and float riggs. Go check out the usca catfishing forum there is loads of info there which will greatly help you on your quest. And if your interested in fishing the alabama river feel free to contact me. Ill hook you up on some cats. Good luck


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

You will need lots of patience and tackle, you need to fish deep holes in the river, and by deep that means relative to the surrounding water. If the river is flattened out and averages 4ft deep then even a 7ft drop off or hole is where they will be, but if you can find water that is exceedingly deep then that is better, for us atleast. River bends are always good for holes and drop offs. When selecting a hole I atleast look for some trash on the bottom like rocks logs etc. You can even see fish on your screen sometimes but dont be put off on a hole if you dont see them, they are there. Flatheads require heavy tackle and live bait. You will want 30-50 decent sized bream and several rigs. A Carolina rig with 2-6 oz of weight and a swivel will do you good. Use a heavy leader 60-80lb with a superline hook, dont select hooks that will bend. Set up on the first hole right at sundown and fish for a while, often right at dark is when the bite can be hot. Once things have cooled down or if you go an hr or so with no bites move to another hole you have marked. if the Flats are there it wont take long for them to find your bait. Have a big net ready and be prepared for an all night trip. Also beware because if you catch a good Flathead you will be hooked way more than the fish ever was and most likely become addicted haha!!! Good Luck


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Land is the Limit said:


> . Also beware because if you catch a good Flathead you will be hooked way more than the fish ever was and most likely become addicted haha!!! Good Luck


This is very true...they are the most challenging fish in fresh water IMO, and they will keep you coming back for more:yes:


----------

